# 146 Member Accounts Removed



## outbacke

Today I checked the forum for inactive accounts with 0 posts from the dates 1/1/2002 to 1/1/2005 and found 146 accounts that had been created and never used so they were removed.

Vern









PS: No Outbacke doesnâ€™t have 10001 posts just 1. I almost deleted my master account this morning as a 0 post inactive account







so I put a few posts in the count section







and make it active. The post count number did look go tough.


----------



## wolfwood

WOW! Look at that post count! I think the challenge has been laid down for PDX_Doug!!!!! 























(Good job, Vern!!!!







)


----------



## campmg

Wow -- A message from Outbacker # 1. I can see PDX and Hootbob sweating already.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yeah, I wanna see the other 10,000 posts first!









I think this is a good move, Vern. Sometimes a little house cleaning is in order. Now, if you could just do something about all those members that don't agree with me...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah, I wanna see the other 10,000 posts first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a good move, Vern. Sometimes a little house cleaning is in order. Now, if you could just do something about all those members that don't agree with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130736[/snapback]​


You mean something like this Doug?

Clicky thing


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> You mean something like this Doug?
> 
> Clicky thing
> [snapback]130763[/snapback]​


Exactly!


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see the other 10,000 posts first!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> I think this is a good move, Vern. Sometimes a little house cleaning is in order. Now, if you could just do something about all those members that don't agree with me...Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You mean something like this Doug?
> 
> Clicky thing
> [snapback]130763[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

THAT's the ticket!!!! Who's taking names? (can you take care of a few Sales Rps for me, too?)


----------



## Reverie

What in the world is that? Jello?

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hi MEMBER #1...it's MEMBER # 4.
Long time no hear! 

Now your post count will be challenged by the I GOT THE BIGGEST POST COUNT racers. Better look out!


----------



## campmg

Reverie said:


> What in the world is that? Jello?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]130787[/snapback]​


It's Logan's Run -- 1976. You turn 30 and off you go.


----------



## HootBob

Nice job vern
Glad to hear of the summer cleaning









Don


----------



## HootBob

campmg said:


> Wow -- A message from Outbacker # 1. I can see PDX and Hootbob sweating already.
> [snapback]130670[/snapback]​


Doug are you sweating 
I'm not just enjoying the Forum and everybody on it

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

HootBob said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow -- A message from Outbacker # 1.Â I can see PDX and Hootbob sweating already.
> [snapback]130670[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Doug are you sweating
> I'm not just enjoying the Forum and everybody on it
> 
> Don
> [snapback]130969[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm not sweating Don. Are you sweating?
I think it's just nice to have a place to hang out with friends.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm not sweating Don. Are you sweating?
> I think it's just nice to have a place to hang out with friends.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131024[/snapback]​


You don't break a sweat 'till you approach 75 posts in a day - do you?


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow -- A message from Outbacker # 1.Â I can see PDX and Hootbob sweating already.
> [snapback]130670[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Doug are you sweating
> I'm not just enjoying the Forum and everybody on it
> 
> Don
> [snapback]130969[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sweating Don. Are you sweating?
> I think it's just nice to have a place to hang out with friends.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131024[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Amen to that
No sweating here Doug

Don


----------



## countrygirl

campmg said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see the other 10,000 posts first!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> I think this is a good move, Vern. Sometimes a little house cleaning is in order. Now, if you could just do something about all those members that don't agree with me...Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You mean something like this Doug?
> 
> Clicky thing
> [snapback]130763[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What is that???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mswalt took the brunt of this, as this moved him off the top 10 list and is now on the "second page"


----------



## PDX_Doug

HootBob said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow -- A message from Outbacker # 1.Â I can see PDX and Hootbob sweating already.
> [snapback]130670[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Doug are you sweating
> I'm not just enjoying the Forum and everybody on it
> 
> Don
> [snapback]130969[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sweating Don. Are you sweating?
> I think it's just nice to have a place to hang out with friends.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131024[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that
> No sweating here Doug
> 
> Don
> [snapback]131050[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not a drop of perspiration I can see.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> mswalt took the brunt of this, as this moved him off the top 10 list and is now on the "second page"
> [snapback]131102[/snapback]​


That's a bummer for Mark

Don


----------



## vern38

Now you all do know you'll never catch Outbacke. The ante will go up to 20,000 then 30,000 and so on.







Catch him if you can























Vern


----------



## HootBob

I'll pass Vern
Just enjoying the joys of Outbackers

Don


----------



## vern38

HootBob said:


> I'll pass Vern
> Just enjoying the joys of Outbackers
> 
> Don
> [snapback]131224[/snapback]​


You and me both.









Vern


----------



## wolfwood

Vern, you'll always be #1 here!


----------



## campmg

countrygirl said:


> [
> What is that???
> [snapback]131069[/snapback]​


Have you seen Logan's Run in the 70's?


----------



## PDX_Doug

vern38 said:


> Now you all do know you'll never catch Outbacke. The ante will go up to 20,000 then 30,000 and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch him if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131222[/snapback]​


You know this is going to crush Jim!?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd

outbacke said:


> PS: No Outbacke doesnâ€™t have 10001 posts just 1. I almost deleted my master account this morning as a 0 post inactive account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I put a few posts in the count section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and make it active. The post count number did look go tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130640[/snapback]​


I'm sure Outbacke #1 would not have let you delete him, Vern. I don't think he would have gone down without a fight.

"Vern, what are you doing Vern? Please don't delete me Vern, I don't want to go to sleep, Vern." (using my best Hal 2001 voice)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Morrowmd said:


> outbacke said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: No Outbacke doesnâ€™t have 10001 posts just 1. I almost deleted my master account this morning as a 0 post inactive account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I put a few posts in the count section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and make it active. The post count number did look go tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130640[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Outbacke #1 would not have let you delete him, Vern. I don't think he would have gone down without a fight.
> 
> "Vern, what are you doing Vern? Please don't delete me Vern, I don't want to go to sleep, Vern." (using my best Hal 2001 voice)
Click to expand...

Ya all know how the name HAL came about for that movie right..???

Change each letter in HAL forward one in the alphabet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya all know how the name HAL came about for that movie right..???
> 
> Change each letter in HAL forward one in the alphabet.


Good one, Jim!
I had never heard that one before.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Ya all know how the name HAL came about for that movie right..???
> 
> Change each letter in HAL forward one in the alphabet.


Man!







The things you can learn on this Forum!!!


----------



## W4DRR

_"Good morning Doug. What are you doing Doug? Are you trying to achieve 100 posts today Doug?"_


----------



## wolfwood

W4DRR said:


>


Bob! Is that you, Bob?


----------



## PDX_Doug

_Daisy...Daisy... Give me your answer please..._

It wouldn't be the first time, Bob!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WAYoutbacker

Do I have to put one message in a year to keep off the bad boys list and not get deleted.
I read the forum regularly but do not have alot of idle chatter to contribute to inlarge my
message count.

Jack


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAYoutbacker said:


> Do I have to put one message in a year to keep off the bad boys list and not get deleted.
> I read the forum regularly but do not have alot of idle chatter to contribute to inlarge my
> message count.
> 
> Jack


Appear you have fulfilled your quota for the year.









You should give posting a try...I wasn't into it for the first 9 months I was on the board...then something clicked and I was hooked.


----------

